# Side-to-side play in Crankset?



## dirtbikerider106 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

This may be a noob question, but I've done some searching and can't find a straight answer. I was on my trainer today when I noticed my crankset move from one side to another. Upon completion of my ride, I stood the bike up and moved the crank. For some reason, it has about 1/2 in. (maybe less) play from side to side. Here is a video I found on youtube with a similar issue: FSA Mega EXO BB-7000 lateral movement, now repaired - YouTube

The bike is a Motobecane Sprintour, with a FSA Omega crainkset. the video description states that it was an easy fix "Repair - loosen 2 lock allen screws, tighten dust cap, tighten lock screw" but gives no more information or video on how to fix it. Other forum discussions I've read have stated that the crank is toast. I plan on taking the crankarm off tomorrow and seeing if something is loose, but I was hoping someone here might have some insight on what I'm looking for. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

DBR106


----------



## kooshbal (May 4, 2011)

12345


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

kooshbal said:


> My first impression is the spacer between the left crank arm and bottom bracket has come off, creating the space and the latteral movement. The fix would be first to determine if fhe FSA thripple crank required a spacer, acquire one and then reinstall that and the crank arm using the cap to snug up the left crank arm and retighten the bolts on the crank arm. Hope you have the necessary tools and a stand, or take it to a shop that can pull the crank off and the bottom bracket and check the bearings and reinstall.


Spacer? What spacer? There isn't one...and if there was, how would it 'come off' if the left crank arm was still attached to the spindle? This system works exactly the same as the Shimano cranks. If the left arm has moved outward on the spindle that much, i'm betting the cap that pulls it onto the spindle is probably gone. Google FSA Omega images and you'll see it. The pinch bolts were probably not tightened properly when the crank was installed.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I have had this happen on my mtb (a Motobecane 29er with a FSA crank/MEGAExo BB). In my case, it was the NDS crank bolt that had loosened. The pinch bolts for the NDS crank arm were still tight but without that crank bolt, the crank arm still worked it's way off of the spindle. I'd check if that bolt. If it did come loose, it's likely that the threads may have started to strip. In that case, but a new crank bolt ($6 online), and you might need a wavy washer as well (I did). I'd also recommend Loc-Tite 242 on the bolt threads, and tighten to the recommended torque.
View attachment 292743
View attachment 292744


----------

